# Need any silly little things?



## allenb (Sep 23, 2010)

Traveling from LA to BKK October 8th, then to phuket and the islands. I've lived overseas before and know that sometimes you miss stupid little things - tapatio, sierra nevada, dr. pepper, hanes... whatever. If there's some expat out there pining for some little piece of americana lemme know. As long as it's something reasonable to buy/carry and customs won't hassle me over it. You can pay me back whatever it cost when we meet in bangkok or Phuket. In exchange I'll might ask for advice on best place to stay or some other question. I won't know until it comes up. I might have no questions. Either way. If you're not sure, just email me.

Allen


----------

